

1100-line Perl emulator for BBN-Lisp runs original Eliza program - CapitalistCartr
http://my.umbc.edu/news/48895

======
sedachv
I'd really like to see PARRY
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PARRY](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PARRY)) run
on a modern system: [http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/project/ai-
repository/ai/areas/...](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/project/ai-
repository/ai/areas/classics/parry/)

~~~
silentrob
If you're interested in chatterbot, check out a short piece I wrote the state
of the art - [https://medium.com/@rob_ellis/creating-a-chat-
bot-42861e6a2a...](https://medium.com/@rob_ellis/creating-a-chat-
bot-42861e6a2acd) and a new framework superscriptjs.com

You could easily port PARRY to work on SuperScript.

------
Natsu
The title had me confused for a bit. It's a Lisp emulator written in Perl, not
a Perl emulator in Lisp. I was actually hoping it would be the latter, simply
because that would be impressive.

------
kolev
GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/jeffshrager/elizagen](https://github.com/jeffshrager/elizagen)

------
autarch
On the one hand, this is really cool. On the other, I'm always sad to see
projects like this which seem to follow Perl 4 Best Practices type design. By
this, I mean ...

* No strict or warnings

* Calling subs with "&foo" syntax

* Globals, globals everywhere

It's cool that Perl just lets you whip things up with so little ceremony, but
it's always nice when people write nice code, in any language.

~~~
peteretep
I always love it when someone does something awesome in Perl, but always a
little scared to see the code :-(

A sad thing here is that the code looks like it mostly would run under strict
and warnings, and it'd be pretty easy to simplify the sub definitions at the
start

~~~
zzzcpan
Strict is not that big of a deal and can be easily enabled later. Seriously,
those issues with the code are really tiny and very unimportant, especially
for this project. But I would definitely choose this kind of code over
anything with Moo* for example.

It's sad that people don't know or forget what makes a code easier to
understand and how important it is.

------
kazinator
Why is someone interested in old Lisp, if their best attempt to emulate it
inspires them to code in Perl.

It's like uncovering the manuscript of some old Beethoven score, and you and
your friends choose to squeak it out with your armpits, instead of pulling
together a string quartet.

